# Going crazy with Subwoofer options to replace my dead sub...please help :)



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
So I got a dead MFW15 and finding drivers for it is almost impossible so....I need a suggestion for and upgrade.
First budget was 600 but it seems I may have to go to 800 to match or beat the MFW15.
I have been looking at the A5-350, the PB12 (both at the 800 mark or so) . Also the Outlaw under $700 and so on.
This is will for HT only. Looks are not important only performance.
Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell us a bit about your room. What size is it and is it open to other rooms?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I recommend CHT 18 from Chase Home Theater. Great sub for any price point.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I need to replace an old sub too and from what I have read on forums brands like SVS,Rythmik,Elemental Designs, Hsu are brands to really consider. I am leaning towards SVS once I can come up with 650 bucks.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Your list is awesome, Ive been real pleased with my pair of Hsus', the Rosenut finish is really sweet but I think Hsu discontinued it in your price range. Personally I like the form factor of Hsu, tall with a relatively small footprint. What model are you considering from SVS?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I am considering the SVS P12 NSD.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Since looks are not important to you I think youll be perfectly happy with your selection, its got great reviews. We love product reviews round these parts, hope youll share your thoughts after youve done some listening.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Since looks are not important to you I think youll be perfectly happy with your selection, its got great reviews. We love product reviews round these parts, hope youll share your thoughts after youve done some listening.


I sure will share my review


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How good are the Lava brand subwoofers? I see the ad here on home theater shack.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

asere said:


> How good are the Lava brand subwoofers? I see the ad here on home theater shack.


With all due respect, can you create your own thread please?
Thanks






tesseract said:


> Tell us a bit about your room. What size is it and is it open to other rooms?


Well the room is basically the full basement.
It is 30'-4" wide x 38'-3" long and ceiling is about 8'4 as it is unfinished like the rest of the basement which has bare concrete walls. 
I have added some acoustic panels on the side that is for the HT.
Separating the the HT area from the other side is a gypsum board wall about 27-5" long but there are no doors so still it opens up to the other side.
The only door is the one for going upstairs.

I am planing to do a rough sketch if that helps but it seems this is a HUGE place to pressurize but then again the MFW15 was doing pretty nice at least as far as my experience with big bass goes..perhaps I am missing a lot more than I think. Maybe I need a couple of cheap doors and to close the other gap with gypsum board to make it easier for my sub.
By the way the gypsum board is only on of side of the wall so you can see the studs on the other side.
Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

shaolin95 said:


> Well the room is basically the full basement.
> It is 30'-4" wide x 38'-3" long and ceiling is about 8'4 as it is unfinished like the rest of the basement which has bare concrete walls.
> I have added some acoustic panels on the side that is for the HT.
> Separating the the HT area from the other side is a gypsum board wall about 27-5" long but there are no doors so still it opens up to the other side.
> ...


For a large space like that, I would look at ported subs. You are going to need a lot of firepower to fill that space.

Take a look at the Chase VS-18.1. I recommend two of these, but you can start out with one, then add another without having to buy another amp. The amp almost doubles it's power when the impedance is halved (from 8 ohm to 4 ohm), giving you the power needed for the second sub.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

tesseract said:


> For a large space like that, I would look at ported subs. You are going to need a lot of firepower to fill that space.
> 
> Take a look at the Chase VS-18.1. I would recommend two of these, but you can start out with one, then add another without having to buy another amp. The amp almost doubles it's power when the impedance is halved, giving you the power needed for the second sub.


How about my idea of closing the HT side which is about 14-4" wide (well it actually goes a bit less wide on the last 16 feet of the room (11-6") and putting 2 doors to completely close the room? Its is not my house so I dont want to spend a lot but I think I should be able to close the room since it is less than 10' of gypsum board and add the 2 doors and save a lot of money instead of buying 2 subs. Do you agree? I think that puts the rooms under 4500 cubic feet...in fact is my math is right is about 4134.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Sealing the room is always a plus, and roughly halving the room size will give a single sub more output.

Is building a wall and adding two doors cheaper than the second sub?


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

tesseract said:


> Sealing the room is always a plus, and roughly halving the room size will give a single sub more output.
> 
> Is building a wall and adding two doors cheaper than the second sub?


NO idea really as I have no experience at all but I doubt two cheapo doors ( I can even just close the other entrance with gypsum board too if its cheaper instead of a second door) and adding about 10' of gypmsu board is going be even close to buying a second sub but I could be very wrong 
I need to find out.

UPDATE a quick look at classifieds around and so a few doors for 10-30 bucks so maybe not perfect doors but a lot better than a second sub and much easier for one sub to handle it


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

If you live somewhere close to/in an active craigslist community you might want to take a look for some second hand Miller & Kreisel (M&K) subs too. My personal favorite, for small to medium size rooms anyway, is the V-75mkII. Seemed like a popular model, while they were still in business (the first time) and they pop up relatively often for a real deal too. I wouldn't spend more than $300 on a V75, beyond that you get into their larger push-pull subs like the MX series. I've owned the MX80, MX100, MX125 and several V75s, all are great and I actually prefer them to the SVS and HSU models I've had experience with as well. Avoid the original "Volkswoofer" V-2, V-3... these were intended for music and not really ideal for HT.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I am 99% decided on the HSU VTF-15H now. I think with that one, I will be very happy. I thought about 2 x slightly smaller ones but, in reality, I watch movies mostly on my own or maybe just two people so I dont need to try to get a better response for many seating areas just mine and my MFW15 was doing fine before it died


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

shaolin95 said:


> I am 99% decided on the HSU VTF-15H now. I think with that one, I will be very happy. I thought about 2 x slightly smaller ones but, in reality, I watch movies mostly on my own or maybe just two people so I dont need to try to get a better response for many seating areas just mine and my MFW15 was doing fine before it died


Good choice!


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks!
Somehow I think I would have been happy with most of the choices, so I decided to get the biggest I could afford and stop losing valuable moving watching time!


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Even better news...I will be getting a Captivator 1000 as well for a mini shootout/review.


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

shaolin95 said:


> Even better news...I will be getting a Captivator 1000 as well for a mini shootout/review.


Very cool! I look forward to that shootout.:T


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Indeed, I will post it here for sure.
I am hoping to get a working MFW15 for fun and hopefully one more...maybe a retail one just for kicks.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

VTF-15F, Cap 1000, MFW-15 and possibly another. Having heard the first three myself (the Captivators were not Dayton powered, though) I have a pretty good idea which will come out on top. I'll keep it to myself as not to ruin your comparo. 

Please keep us posted. :T


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

I will...well my guess right now is Captivator for output of course, the 15H for low extension and the MFW15 last in all departments....as for music...well I guess I would have to test the VTF with different configurations which could make a difference in the results but will also make for a more complicated test I suppose...all fun 
I imagine the MFW15 will be last for everything but shall see how bad.

I am planning to test opening both doors in that room so that it opens up to an over 9000 cubic ft. for an idea on how each sub handles that and how much the impact is diminished.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Neither the VTF-15H, the Cap, nor the MFW-15 have a huge LF extension advantage over the other. SPL is another story.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

tesseract said:


> Is building a wall and adding two doors cheaper than the second sub?





shaolin95 said:


> NO idea really as I have no experience at all but I doubt two cheapo doors ( I can even just close the other entrance with gypsum board too if its cheaper instead of a second door) and adding about 10' of gypmsu board is going be even close to buying a second sub but I could be very wrong
> I need to find out.
> 
> UPDATE a quick look at classifieds around and so a few doors for 10-30 bucks so maybe not perfect doors but a lot better than a second sub and much easier for one sub to handle it


You went from saving money on a second sub to..... having a sub shootout! :rofl2:

You are hooked, my friend.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

So true so true!


----------

